# finding cheap mental health services



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

...


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Well honestly, I'm finding it cheaper without insurance because they don't like to cover mental health, and if they do, its expensive and usually have a high deductable. I had to pay to see a therapist $300 for initial evaluation and its $50 for each visit now. Then I had to pay $300 to the psychiatrist for inital evaluation, and $55 for each medicine management appointment.

The only thing I can suggest is open up the yellow pages and check the internet and call around for pricing. Thats what I ended up doing. Its not cheap, hope you have better luck.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

As the previous poster suggest, let your fingers do the walking, the Yellow Pages.

Depending on your income, there is always Community Mental Health. I don't know what city you live in, some CMH's are completly exhausted but it wouldnt' hurt to try.

CMH, offers a sliding scale, a percentage of your income, it could be free depending on your circumstance.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Agreed with the poster before me. I see a doctor for free because I went to the local department of social health services and explained my current circumstances. They actually give me a insurance coupon AND money each month. It's quite helpful.


----------

